# JinTube



## KingAsix (Aug 18, 2010)

So I have this youtube channel and it's not as popular as I'd want it to be. I've decided to start anew, but I need some help. What would be a good name for my virtually all purpose channel. I'll mostly cover mods, hacks, reviews, games, technology, and I'd love to bring attention to GBATemp by having a news session every week where I read off important news feeds from the site. I wanted to do a video a day. Below is what I have so far as what type video I'd do that day.

Monday - Reviews
Tuesday - 
Wednesday - News
Thursday - 
Friday - Gameplay (Where I play through a game)
Saturday - Possible Live show to interact with my viewers)
Sunday - Make up day (just in case I missed a video during the week)

As you can see I need something for Tuesday and Thursday. Any ideas. Maybe I can intergate my old channel with the new want? I don't know. I just want to have a good channel with lots of viewers. If anyone wants to see my old channel click the button in my signature.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 18, 2010)

How about retro day? You review and play through a classic old game or review some old equipment from back in the day. As for names I'm afraid I suck at that department.


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm....Retro day....That isn't a bad idea considering I love games of yesteryear.


----------



## Maplemage (Aug 18, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> How about retro day? You review and play through a classic old game or review some old equipment from back in the day. As for names I'm afraid I suck at that department.


Wouldnt it be almost the same as the Angry Video Game Nerd? but without the swearing and stuff?

You could review homebrew games (if your bothered)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

Just buy a capture card and play games.


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 18, 2010)

Who's angry nerd blah blah

I plan to get a capture card


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 18, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> Who's angry nerd blah blah
> 
> I plan to get a capture card


oh good. CoD?


----------



## KingAsix (Aug 18, 2010)

Sure....I'd use the capture card for gameplay days and/or ustream days.


----------

